# Gold Members Thread



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

A thread for the Alph... *ahem* Gold Members (but not the Bet... I mean Silver or Bronze members) to have a chat, throw round some ideas etc :lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

too hungover to throw idea's about. But im in the club


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

In, my bar is actually gold


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this thread is creating an eltist "clique" if you will.......And creates a big devide in our equal community.

I feel left out and intimidated............Quite Frankly Tall your behaviour has shocked me.

GHS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> In, my bar is actually gold


Thats good enough for me :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

GHS said:


> I think this thread is creating an eltist "clique" if you will.......And creates a big *devide* in our equal community.


If you could spell, I'm sure you'd be a gold member and wouldn't feel so divided :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GHS said:


> I think this thread is creating an eltist "clique" if you will.......And creates a big devide in our equal community.
> 
> I feel left out and intimidated............Quite Frankly Tall your behaviour has shocked me.
> 
> GHS


Why couldn't you be more like Mak? He might be a beta now, but he's almost an Alpha :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys lets keep this thread fun and not let it turn foul like all the other stupid group threads....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PMSL.........Guys you know for a fact I'm an ALPHA.........

Just cuz I joined in October 2008 I've got a silver bar...........

I don't know why Mak is still silver?

He has over 3k posts, loads of rep points and been a member since August 08?

GHS


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Finally the elite Alphas have been named.... LOL


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Because I have the test levels of a 5 year old girl, but i'm proud to say i'm the only silver member on the leaderboard:thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Time to UP MY DOSE me thinks..............

GHS


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm with Kezz on this. It's a brotherhood.



Pscarb said:


> guys lets keep this thread fun and not let it turn foul like all the other stupid group threads....


Calm down brownie... :whistling: xx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> PMSL.........Guys you know for a fact I'm an ALPHA.........
> 
> Just cuz I joined in October 2008 I've got a silver bar...........
> 
> ...


 you are a junior alpha pup now.......... soon you will be gold


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

GHS said:


> PMSL.........Guys you know for a fact I'm an ALPHA.........


ha ha dont start with this $hit again...dont forget i know where you live now pmsl

:lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> guys lets keep this thread fun and not let it turn foul like all the other stupid group threads....


Exactly.

Don't make me steal a moderators avatar and threaten to ban you all :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> A thread for the Alph... *ahem* Gold Members (but not the Bet... I mean Silver or Bronze members) to have a chat, throw round some ideas etc :lol:





Tall said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Don't make me steal a moderators avatar and threaten to ban you all :lol:


Congatulations Tall... you're the first person to make me smile today


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

estfna said:


> I'm with Kezz on this. It's a brotherhood.
> 
> Calm down brownie... :whistling: xx


Ha Ha it aint abiout the colour mate its about the words on the colour that count

remember i can turn you into bronze:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Why are non gold members posting on this thread? PMSL

Just kidding.......


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Ha Ha it aint abiout the colour mate its about the words on the colour that count
> 
> remember i can turn you into bronze:thumb:


Paul can you make all the ladies that have gold status read "Gold Digger" instead of "Gold Member" ?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Paul can you make all the ladies that have gold status read "Gold Digger" instead of "Gold Member" ?


neg rep for you!!! lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

avril said:


> neg rep for you!!! lol


Oh and that's another thing? does Silver Member mean .. .you know... you old? :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

well i may be old but ide eat you for breakfast little boy pmsl


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Ha Ha it aint abiout the colour mate its about the words on the colour that count
> 
> remember i can turn you into bronze:thumb:


 mg:

And I cheered for you at the Britain..... :crying:

Haha, talking of Gold Members...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like you need some Silver in here

(because me has no gold...lol)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> Looks like you need some Silver in here
> 
> (because me has no gold...lol)


Oi Silver. Jog on.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

estfna said:


> I'm with Kezz on this. It's a *brotherhood.*


Oh really???? 



TaintedSoul said:


> Paul can you make all the ladies that have gold status read "Gold Digger" instead of "Gold Member" ?


Tut tut young man, that's one thing I've NEVER been!! :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i feel right at home.

gold = alpha


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

even i am a cookinh alpha hahh >D


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

avril said:


> ha ha dont start with this $hit again...dont forget i know where you live now pmsl
> 
> :lol:


me a GHS are basically neighbours:thumb:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> i feel right at home.
> 
> gold = alpha


Too true my man, too true.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

offo said:


> me a GHS are basically neighbours:thumb:


Arghh who let him in?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

offo said:


> even i am a cookinh alpha hahh >D


FFS, just when I was thinking Gold actually meant something!! :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

That proves it lads.............Offo is Gold...............

Gold=F*ck All

GHS


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

whooo hoo golden baby


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i been a member here longer than alot of u have >D


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Panic over......

I am here.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Panic over......
> 
> I am here.


Who.....? :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

:yawn:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tall said:


> Who.....? :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


b'stard, that one fell flat didn't it :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i think tall just denying knowing you due to your ball shaving questions mate.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

its funny how the jealousy is so rife hahah


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I crap on your thread, gold mofo's!!!!!!!!!










Another success for the phantom crapper!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

damn you crapper!!! revenge will be ours!!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

lmao


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

leafman said:


> lmao


 Leafman is not even a bronzer...........Thats really low :whistling:

GHS


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

GHS said:


> Leafman is not even a bronzer...........Thats really low :whistling:
> 
> GHS


dnt say a word silver:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Awww sh1t, we need to actually feel sorry for you gold "members".... not be attacking you.... I mean you even have Geo, thats fkn low.

I now feel sorry for you all in the way I feel sorry for a mentally challenged person trying to eat an ice cream... but not quite managing....

Weeman - since we are mates in real life, if you want me to neg you to get you to silver, just let me know and I will start a continuous negging operation to get you where you need to be... jsut say the word bro, you know I'd do it for you, and I hope youd return the favour, if roles were reversed...

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

offo said:


> dnt say a word silver:lol:


Don't talk to him like that:laugh:

For this I fling more crap on your thread


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> Don't talk to him like that:laugh:
> 
> For this I fling more crap on your thread
> 
> View attachment 22661


Pffft do I have to beat you, young man (and not in a nice way...) :nono:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh man it stinks to high heaven in here, jeez, dude, seriously

I mean seriously, not cool:wacko:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

ta beklet >P

anyway i am off to watch nightwing


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Oh man it stinks to high heaven in here, jeez, dude, seriously
> 
> I mean seriously, not cool:wacko:


Perhaps you could ask your fellow team mates not to put sh!t in our golden lobby.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I leave you a farewell present, S for silver!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dont worry Mak, I left a model of you in your thread. It's probably my best work to date.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Got another member for you, should fit right in with yous ugly goldies:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Naah RS2007, looks like he has a silver tooth there. Not one us. Must be a beta silver chap!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

May I sugest our first cheer leader?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

We've already got her Im sure, if not its prob cos she is riddled with more virii than a secret testing facility - in which case, knock yourselves out 

PS, gold could be classed as quite close to ginger, just saying like


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> We've already got her Im sure, if not its prob cos she is riddled with more virii than a secret testing facility - in which case, knock yourselves out
> 
> PS, gold could be classed as quite close to ginger, just saying like


And silver is quite close to lead? dull boring useless lead?

P.S. ( you dont have this one... you probably thought you did in a lucid dream but woke up and the bed was wet? :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

She declined with yourgroup and said she wanted to be with the Silver team.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This one has expressed interest in being your cheerleader... Gold teeth and all


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> And silver is quite close to lead? dull boring useless lead?
> 
> P.S. ( you dont have this one... you probably thought you did in a lucid dream but woke up and the bed was wet? :lol: )


No idiot!!!! Lead (Pb) is in fact a totally different element altogether form silver (Ar), and regardless, both are actually extremely far from useless. Look, I'll help you out in any way I can, part of the aid-package I am puting together for you poor fellas over here - so if that means chemistry lessons, then so be it.

By the by gold however is only valuable for one reason - its gingery coloured tinge seems to mesmerise idiots into paying extremely high prices for it.

It is in fact the colour of urine as well come to think of it   

PS I dont waste my quality lucid dreaming time thinking of trollops such as yonder - in true silver fashion I think of a certain type of lady, perhaps 75 or over, who has a full head (and minge) of silver hair!!!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> She declined with yourgroup and said she wanted to be with the Silver team.
> 
> View attachment 22665
> 
> ...


eermmm no!! we'll keep our original woman cause well she's dressed in gold so nice try.

Oh and the other one... tell your mom she's welcome to join us too! :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> No idiot!!!! Lead (Pb) is in fact a totally different element altogether form silver (Ar), and regardless, both are actually extremely far from useless. Look, I'll help you out in any way I can, part of the aid-package I am puting together for you poor fellas over here - so if that means chemistry lessons, then so be it.
> 
> By the by gold however is only valuable for one reason - its gingery coloured tinge seems to mesmerise idiots into paying extremely high prices for it.
> 
> ...


Cant rep you again.... :lol: but then would I want to aid in your promotion?

But I am going to bed to get some sleep. All this banter has cost me an hour of quality sleep. Back tomorrow so I need my rest.

P.S. ( lead is only valuable if you an alchemist that can make it into gold... see everyone wants to end up with gold )


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Just shows how exclusive we are, this thread is made up of 90% wastes of space....i mean non gold members.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Lets look at it logically, what words rhyme with gold?

Old

Mold

Cold

Fold

Sold

I think thats fairly conclusive........ GOLD SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> for it.
> 
> It is in fact the colour of urine as well come to think of it


Someone say urine???...... I pee on this thread!!!!





TaintedSoul said:


> tell your mom she's welcome to join us too! :lol:


 :lol: nice one.... I am out of reppage, but I owe you (fecker)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah great comments all round.

A gold member is some one who has been on the board a long time, has contributed a great deal of good info and has helped get the board to where it is........yeah sounds like people to make fun off:rolleyes: :lol:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am in


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Went away for the weekend and all hell has broke loose


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i see golllllld


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> She declined with yourgroup and said she wanted to be with the Silver team.
> 
> View attachment 22665


You can have her - she's skinny, fake and has saddlebags.....:laugh:



zeus87529 said:


> Someone say urine???...... I pee on this thread!!!!
> 
> View attachment 22667


Either you need to drink more liquid mate, or you need your kidneys looking at


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Im in


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

THIS is the sort of woman we let in here, boys...... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

blimey. a club i fit into other than the 'fat bastard night time lorry drivers' club..


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> blimey. a club i fit into other than the 'fat bastard night time lorry drivers' club..


Surely being a member of the 'fat bastard night time lorry drivers' club gives you instant access to the "enjoys a good pint club" and "looks at porn from behind drawn curtains club" too?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Beklet said:


> THIS is the sort of woman we let in here, boys...... :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> View attachment 22668


Pfftt thats weeman with his tackle pushed back between his legs, you dont fool us!!!!

Id know those "drive a challenger tank through without scraping either one" boobs anywhere


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Surely being a member of the 'fat bastard night time lorry drivers' club gives you instant access to the "enjoys a good pint club" and "looks at porn from behind drawn curtains club" too?


no... teetotal and watch porn openly...

I stopped an entire warehouse working one time because of porn....

I had a film on in the cab whilst being unloaded and as the forklift driver spotted it they pulled up ans sat watching it.. in the end i had 9 forklift drivers watching my laptop and they only stopped when the manager wondered why all the trucks had stopped....


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Is this the scat thread? There's more sh1t on here than when we got invaded. :lol: I'm off to a cleaner place - The illustrious 'Silver thread'.

*A **lustrous** white, ductile, malleable metallic element, occurring both uncombined and in ores such as argentite, **having the highest thermal and electrical conductivity of the metals**. It is **highly valued** for jewelry, tableware, and other ornamental use and is widely used in coinage, photography, dental and soldering alloys, electrical contacts, and printed circuits.*

*Name of Element : Silver *

*
Symbol of Element : Ag*

*
Atomic Number of Silver : 47*

*
Atomic Mass: 107.8682 amu *

*
Melting Point: 961.93 °C - 1235.08 °K*

*
Boiling Point: 2212.0 °C - 2485.15 °K*

*
Number of Protons/Electrons in Silver : 47 *

*
Number of Neutrons in Silver : 61 *

*
Crystal Structure: Cubic *

*
Density @ 293 K: 10.5 g/cm3 *

*
Color of Silver : lustrous white - silver *


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hello?....................................................quiet in here............... :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> hello?....................................................quiet in here............... :whistling:


Gold people dont need to talk about endless [email protected] to try and make themselves look and feel better about their status. We know we the elite. :lol:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

high five gold members!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Gold people dont need to talk about endless [email protected] to try and make themselves look and feel better about their status. We know we the elite. :lol:


ssshhhh....................you`ll wake everyone.... :whistling: ..............................


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

See the gay silver thread !! :lol: .. haha we're so "GOLD"


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Beklet said:


> THIS is the sort of woman we let in here, boys...... :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> View attachment 22668


She's been gold fingered?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont even want to be in this stupid club, but im in all the same by default...

Stupid fkin gold silver bronze

Fck that, giveme my stars back

Or at least make me platinum


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PMSL you have *Liam *and *Offo *in your group................... :lol: :lol: :lol:

GHS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> high five gold members!


Can we lock him ^^^ and offo, and *DaPs* in the basement or something? :cursing:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> Can we lock him ^^^ and offo in the basement or something?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GHS said:


> PMSL you have *Liam *and *Offo *in your group................... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> GHS


PMSL the silver mincers have fake gay GHD in their group :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Jog on scooter boy :ban:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> Jog on scooter boy :ban:


oi ...... sir to you!!.......... :whistling: ...............

:tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Liam said:


> high five gold members!


fck me, usually the 1st to moan on Alpha or superiority type clubs\threads

Now youve made GOLD member you fckin high fiving..

Fckin hypocrite


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Tall said:


> Can we lock him ^^^ and offo, and *DaPs* in the basement or something? :cursing:


Yeah there should be some kind of voting system to get rid of certain group members. I say get rid of that tasty bloke... JW007 I think his name is...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> fck me, usually the 1st to moan on Alpha or superiority type clubs\threads
> 
> Now youve made GOLD member you fckin high fiving..
> 
> Fckin hypocrite


Can we name and shame? :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> fck me, usually the 1st to moan on Alpha or superiority type clubs\threads
> 
> Now youve made GOLD member you fckin high fiving..
> 
> Fckin hypocrite


 PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tall - Your a funny fcuker mate :lol:

(for a goldy)

GHS


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

off o is the only one who deserves GOLD status...oh and zara...and ah **** it the idea was there.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

vlb said:


> off o is the only one who deserves GOLD status...oh and zara...and ah **** it the idea was there.


 I'm kicking you out of the Silver Members Group for that post.........

Terrible.........Just terrible :ban:

GHS


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Its quiet in here because there are less of us.

There are less of us because this is an Alph... ERRR *cough* "Elite" group.

:cool2:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry but if GHD.. I mean if GHS is APLHA enough then i'm already in..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its quiet in here because there are less of us.
> 
> There are less of us because this is an Alph... ERRR *cough* "Elite" group.
> 
> :cool2:


Yes we are now segregated and "classified" and pigeon holed into groups which is the MODS\ADMINS doing, and as such which will now create a bigger divide than ever before..

And this was after we had be WARNED by mods not to create "elitist" Clubs..

Oh the fckin Irony.....

(thanks Zara for pointing that out :beer: )


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Goose said:


> I'm sorry but if GHD.. I mean if GHS is APLHA enough then i'm already in..


PMSL He's ^^^^ a BETA!! I mean BRONZE! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Yes we are now segregated and "classified" and pigeon holed into groups which is the MODS\ADMINS doing, and as such which will now create a bigger divide than ever before..
> 
> And this was after we had be WARNED by mods not to create "elitist" Clubs..
> 
> ...


It's going to be like 1984 (the book.... not the year....) I tell you...!

Bans for people too big to fit into t-shirts that would look small on a Size 0 model...

Bans for 'dose upping'...

Bans for squatting more than the mods...

Bans for Pithead/GHD... (Oh wait, they are Silver Betas, ok we'll live with that sacrifice... :lol: )

Banns for people getting married (PMSL see which clever fscker gets that one :lol: )

:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goosey Goosey Goosey :lol:

Bronzer............... :lol:

Unlucky buddy  = You 

GHS


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

jw007 said:


> fck me, usually the 1st to moan on Alpha or superiority type clubs\threads
> 
> Now youve made GOLD member you fckin high fiving..
> 
> Fckin hypocrite


Firstly I have never moaned about them, I enjoyed it at first like most, thought it was a laugh. I simple agree with other members they went too far, became a waste of space and a means for members to intimidate and put down non-members.

The Gold member setting has been added by Lorian and is not a club created by a group of ego inflating members.

I do not see how typing 'high five' showing my includence in the gold membership makes me a hypocrite. I did not ask for the new system, I did not ask to be put in the gold catagory, I did not start this thread.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

GHS said:


> PMSL you have *Liam *and *Offo *in your group................... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> GHS


What is your point here?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Liam said:


> Firstly I have never moaned about them, I enjoyed it at first like most, thought it was a laugh. I simple agree with other members they went too far, became a waste of space and a means for members to intimidate and put down non-members.
> 
> The Gold member setting has been added by Lorian and is not a club created by a group of ego inflating members.
> 
> I do not see how typing 'high five' showing my includence in the gold membership makes me a hypocrite. I did not ask for the new system, I did not ask to be put in the gold catagory, I did not start this thread.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Watch out JW he's not happy with you :whistling:

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Liam said:


> What is your point here?


 My point is mate that this is meant to be the Alph.......I mean elitist group...........

And you and Offo are the furthest away from that on this board :lol:

IMO of course......... :whistling:

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

People I have enjoyed this banter loads so let's not let it spiral out of control and have people complaining. It's just stupid harmless fun.....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> Goosey Goosey Goosey :lol:
> 
> Bronzer............... :lol:
> 
> ...


haha What do you expect! I've been here 5 weeks!

:innocent:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Are we not better than everyone else then?

Got to have some way of distinguishing Gods from the servants....Surely?

J


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> Firstly I have never moaned about them, I enjoyed it at first like most, thought it was a laugh. I simple agree with other members they went too far, became a waste of space and a means for members to intimidate and put down non-members.
> 
> The Gold member setting has been added by Lorian and is not a club created by a group of ego inflating members.
> 
> I do not see how typing 'high five' showing my includence in the gold membership makes me a hypocrite. I did not ask for the new system, I did not ask to be put in the gold catagory, I did not start this thread.


LMFAO

Grow up Liam.

We can move you to the Silver group if you like? :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> People I have enjoyed this banter loads so let's not let it spiral out of control and have people complaining. It's just stupid harmless fun.....


 X 2.......

Before Liam start PM'ing mods I'm only having a laugh mate and please don't take any of what has been said serious.......

Join in with the banter........You may even have a laugh :cool2:

GHS


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

GHS said:


> My point is mate that this is meant to be the Alph.......I mean elitist group...........
> 
> And you and Offo are the furthest away from that on this board :lol:
> 
> ...


I don't see the Gold membership as being an 'elitist' group. I don't think that is at all what Lorian had in mind when he implemented the new system.

I also don't see what your problem is with me and offo. Have I offended you in some way?

I come on the board to learn about training and nutrition, I have been doing so for quite a while now, I do not appreciate being insulted by you or anyone else.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tall said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Grow up Liam.
> 
> We can move you to the Silver group if you like? :lol:


Grow up? Why do I need to grow up? jw007 made a comment about me and I responded.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Liam said:


> I don't see the Gold membership as being an 'elitist' group. I don't think that is at all what Lorian had in mind when he implemented the new system.
> 
> I also don't see what your problem is with me and offo. Have I offended you in some way?
> 
> I come on the board to learn about training and nutrition, I have been doing so for quite a while now, I do not appreciate being insulted by you or anyone else.


 Mate we're only having a laugh for gods sake :lol:

I like offo and know him in "real life" :lol:

I've bought him a pint ect in the past...........He knows how to have a laugh and he will know I'm only taking the p*ss.......

Unlike you who doesn't seem to have a sense of humour............ :whistling:

GHS


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Is that you and offo in the avvy Liam? Let's all take a chill pill girls. :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I hope you know that Bronze members are in very similar colour to Moderators so surely we are most powerful


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

supercell said:


> Are we not better than everyone else then?
> 
> Got to have some way of distinguishing Gods from the servants....Surely?
> 
> J


Pro's = Gold! :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GHS said:


> X 2.......
> 
> Before Liam start PM'ing mods I'm only having a laugh mate and please don't take any of what has been said serious.......
> 
> ...


Wise words. From a silver :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Seriously not the attitude we're looking for in the gold group.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

GHS said:


> X 2.......
> 
> Before Liam start PM'ing mods I'm only having a laugh mate and please don't take any of what has been said serious.......
> 
> ...


I have never PM'd a mod about you or anyone else. Must be someone else complaining about you???


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Liam said:


> I have never PM'd a mod about you or anyone else. Must be someone else complaining about you???


 Must be mate yeah...........Because everyone is being negative towards me on here........

Tell me.........how did you become so popular? :lol:

Nah I'm only joking around with you mate.........Read my posts I've just put up........

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Tall said:


> Wise words. From a silver *king* :lol:


 :lol:

I'll take that as a comliment Tall

GHS


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

GHS said:


> Mate we're only having a laugh for gods sake :lol:
> 
> I like offo and know him in "real life" :lol:
> 
> ...


Sorry perhaps in future keep jokes and banter containing me nice and simple, as when put down and insulted I find it difficult to find the humour.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll take that as a comliment Tall
> 
> GHS


What's a comliment? :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Liam said:


> Firstly I have never moaned about them, I enjoyed it at first like most, thought it was a laugh. I simple agree with other members they went too far, became a waste of space and a means for members to intimidate and put down non-members.
> 
> yes you have, you have called them pathetic and above you have just stated "*became a waste of space and a means for members to intimidate and put down non-members.* "
> 
> ...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Liam said:


> Sorry perhaps in future keep jokes and banter containing me nice and simple, as when put down and insulted I find it difficult to find the humour.


 Get a sense of humour then darlin'............

Jesus.........People take the p*ss out of me on here all the time and I just have a laugh and make them look silly :lol:

Go on mate join in and have a laugh?

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Bronze is the new Gold..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Liam said:


> I don't see the Gold membership as being an 'elitist' group. I don't think that is at all what Lorian had in mind when he implemented the new system.
> 
> perhaps not but it is now
> 
> ...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> What's a comliment? :confused1:


 Its in the Alpha dictionary...........Only silvers and Gold members have access to it.......

If you do not know what some of the words I'm using are......Then just assume your not swole enough to understand them 

GHS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Goose said:


> What's a comliment? :confused1:


Silver = poor spllingggg:lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> Its in the Alpha dictionary...........Only silvers and Gold members have access to it.......
> 
> If you do not know what some of the words I'm using are......Then just assume your not swole enough to understand them
> 
> GHS


Ahh that explains it all now. . .

Thanks GHD.. :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> Ahh that explains it all now. . .
> 
> Thanks GHD.. :lol:


 No problem at all my BRONZER peer...........

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GHS said:


> *Its in the Alpha dictionary...........Only silvers and Gold members have access to it.......*
> 
> If you do not know what some of the words I'm using are......Then just assume your not swole enough to understand them
> 
> GHS


See there you go again trying to attach yourself to the Gold Crew. :lol:

You really are ashamed of your colour arent you!! PMSL


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> No problem at all my BRONZER peer...........
> 
> GHS


I'm actually a moderator. You Silver Members wouldn't be able to read it correctly.. It's in our dictionary.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> See there you go again trying to attach yourself to the Gold Crew. :lol:
> 
> You really are ashamed of your colour arent you!! PMSL


 I have decided I no longer have a problem with the Gold members.....

We have our differences but I believe our neighbouring villages can live side by side in harmony............

I have turned my attention to the Bronzers...........SCUM 

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> I'm actually a moderator. You Silver Members wouldn't be able to read it correctly.. It's in our dictionary.


 I can read the word MODERATOR fine thank you very much..........

I can also read the words BRONZE MEMBER under your name.......

I have been programmed to weed your race out and use your males as sex slaves and your females as fluffers :whistling:

Now..............Bend Over............. 

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> I have turned my attention to the Bronzers...........SCUM
> 
> GHS


Bring it little boy.. :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> Bring it little boy.. :whistling:


 How much you weighing big fella and at what BF%?

Give me 12 months or however many months you are older than me and I bet I can beat it...........

Deal?

GHS:wub:


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

now now lads.. bum & make up  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> How much you weighing big fella and at what BF%?
> 
> Give me 12 months or however many months you are older than me and I bet I can beat it...........
> 
> ...


Weight is 98kg and BF not a clue.

when I was 19 years old I was 107kg and benching 170kg! Mind you I can't beat that now.

Im on a huge course at the minute so weight is slowing going up and BF dropping. Strength is through the roof 

So in short.. Deal.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> Weight is 98kg and BF not a clue.
> 
> when I was 19 years old I was 107kg and benching 170kg! Mind you I can't beat that now.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

So in 12 months I've got to loose some size? That shouldn't be a problem :lol:

I'm 254lbs (just weighed myself but I have got jeans and T-shirt on and I've had 3 meals so not my true weight) not sure what that is in KG's but I think its more than 107kg...........?

Thats a great bench though mate......You've got me on that.........

Not such a little boy now am I? :lol:

GHS:wub:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GHS said:


> I have decided I no longer have a problem with the Gold members.....
> 
> We have our differences but I believe our neighbouring villages can live side by side in harmony............
> 
> ...


 Fair enough.. but may I point out that whilst you live in a village, probably a nice little village with a cute little post office on the corner and a little cafe where you gather and gossip whilst drinking the local brew....

We live in palaces within our walled city.

Here's one of my humble abodes.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> So in 12 months I've got to loose some size? That shouldn't be a problem :lol:
> 
> ...


Just because your heavier doesn't mean you are bigger haha. I'm bigger now than when I was 10kg heavier, so I don't really go on weight or lifts. If you look good then thats enough for me.

If I was looking huge and ripped and pushing silly heavy weights but only weight 70kg would that mean I was small ? :tongue:

And 254lbs is about 115kg.

Oh and your looking quite tall ? which would contribute to your weight.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

GHS said:


> I'm kicking you out of the Silver Members Group for that post.........
> 
> Terrible.........Just terrible :ban:
> 
> GHS


fk you im telling lorian

:ban:

:rockon:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tainted - why you we have two peasants arguing on our thread? Should we get Liam to throw them out?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> Just because your heavier doesn't mean you are bigger haha. I'm bigger now than when I was 10kg heavier, so I don't really go on weight or lifts. If you look good then thats enough for me.
> 
> If I was looking huge and ripped and pushing silly heavy weights but only weight 70kg would that mean I was small ? :tongue:
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm 6'2" mate :lol:

I'm only pulling your leg............ :lol:

You competing in juniors this year? Its your last year yeah?

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> Yeah I'm 6'2" mate :lol:
> 
> I'm only pulling your leg............ :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah i'm only 5ft 11" 

Nah won't be competing this year, maybe next. Looking to make an impact when I get on stage.. Trained with James L saturday, that was fun... haha he murdered me.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tall said:


> Tainted - why you we have two peasants arguing on our thread? Should we get Liam to throw them out?


I think so.. it's like someone left the side gate open or something. Perhaps one of the servants leaving left it ajar.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah i'm only 5ft 11"
> 
> Nah won't be competing this year, maybe next. Looking to make an impact when I get on stage.. Trained with James L saturday, that was fun... haha he murdered me.


 I'd get on stage this year as a junior if I were you just to gain some experience and then take a couple of years out to hit the novices..........

Just a thought...........I know Mr L will guide you to where you need to be mate........

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I personally wouldn't have time this year I have too much going on with work commitments etc. I don't care going into novices at a young age.. More of a challenge then.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> I personally wouldn't have time this year I have too much going on with work commitments etc. I don't care going into novices at a young age.. More of a challenge then.


 Fair enough mate...........

I'll see you on stage in a good few years then :lol:

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Indeed. Are you going to the Portsmouth show in april?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Since when was this a thread for peasants to discuss their competing plans.

Oi... jog on!! :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Since when was this a thread for peasants to discuss their competing plans.
> 
> Oi... jog on!! :lol:


yeah:confused1: concur

Start a BETA thread for that sh1t


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Since when was this a thread for peasants to discuss their competing plans.
> 
> Oi... jog on!! :lol:





jw007 said:


> yeah:confused1: concur
> 
> Start a BETA thread for that sh1t


Grab a tissue and stop crying.. :laugh:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> Indeed. Are you going to the Portsmouth show in april?


 Undecided on that yet TBH mate.........I've had my driving license taken off me so need sort out someone to drive me up there ect.........

*For TaintedSoul and JW*

F*CK OFF you golden, pancake eating, dutch talking, yellow faced gay boys!

GHS:wub:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

GHS said:


> Undecided on that yet TBH mate.........I've had my driving license taken off me so need sort out someone to drive me up there ect.........
> 
> *For TaintedSoul and JW*
> 
> ...


Yo batts.......What you doin up in our Yard!?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GHS said:


> Undecided on that yet TBH mate.........I've had my driving license taken off me so need sort out someone to drive me up there ect.........
> 
> *For TaintedSoul and JW*
> 
> ...


Such profanity... Clearly you not from royal blood are you!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Gold - nice


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Gold - nice


TS - another one ^^^ for your dungeon :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

This thread needs cleaning up, i have to sift through 10 worthless posts by non gold members just to get to one worth while reading post?!?!?!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Have I missed the thread explaining what one needs to attain each level?

When is platinum being released?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> This thread needs cleaning up, i have to sift through 10 worthless posts by non gold members just to get to one worth while reading post?!?!?!


Where are the mods? Thats my question? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Tall said:


> Where are the mods? Thats my question? :lol:


 I think Gold members should be able to edit posts of serfs and peasants!

Hey silver and bronze members stop sucking each others dicks on this important thread cause trust me no one gives a fvck:cursing:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tall said:


> TS - another one ^^^ for your dungeon :lol:


Off with their heads.... the dungeon is full!! :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> I think Gold members should be able to edit posts of serfs and peasants!
> 
> Hey silver and bronze members stop sucking each others dicks on this important thread cause trust me no one gives a fvck:cursing:


Gold Moderators in a Golden Area? yes! :thumb:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

SPAM SPAM SPAM.............

And there's nothing you can do about it :lol:

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GHS said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM.............
> 
> And there's nothing you can do about it :lol:
> 
> GHS


Except laugh at your feeble attempts! :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Except laugh at your feeble attempts! :lol:


 :lol:

Harldy feeble when GOLDEN NUGGETS are complaining about the spam from us SILVERs is it? :whistling:

GHS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Slamdog said:


> no... teetotal and watch porn openly...
> 
> I stopped an entire warehouse working one time because of porn....
> 
> I had a film on in the cab whilst being unloaded and as the forklift driver spotted it they pulled up ans sat watching it.. in the end i had 9 forklift drivers watching my laptop and they only stopped when the manager wondered why all the trucks had stopped....


that reminds me the time we took a pub over and one day I thought I'd put a bluey on whilst she was downstairs working and have a sly fiddle......

Next thing I can hear loads of noises downstairs sounding like a ruck, the wife comes running up the stairs, just as I "put it away"....and starts screaming at me...

"you fcuking idiot, the whole pub is watching theporn on big screen and the smaller TV's dotted round".....

Apparently the previous owners had it wired up so they could have Sky downstairs without paying silly pub prices, so they had it all wired from the private flat upstairs to the pub downstairs....which was cool, ubt not when you don't know and put some porn on...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PMSL you dirty dirty boy.................

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Harldy feeble when GOLDEN NUGGETS are complaining about the spam from us SILVERs is it? :whistling:
> 
> GHS


Fine.... Well shall nominate you the court jester then!!

Now do something funny clown! :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Fine.... Well shall nominate you the court jester then!!
> 
> Now do something funny clown! :lol:


 I only entertain (suck cock ect) for reps.........Reps up front and then you get some GHS "fun" :lol:

GHS


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Robsta said:


> that reminds me the time we took a pub over and one day I thought I'd put a bluey on whilst she was downstairs working and have a sly fiddle......
> 
> Next thing I can hear loads of noises downstairs sounding like a ruck, the wife comes running up the stairs, just as I "put it away"....and starts screaming at me...
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry but the excessive use of smilies will have to substitute for the fact that I can't rep you a pitiful amount.

that little gem could only be funnier if you were watching horse porn.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Fine.... Well shall nominate you the court jester then!!
> 
> Now do something funny clown! :lol:


I would suggest a NEG but seems pointless now:confused1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

robc said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry but the excessive use of smilies will have to substitute for the fact that I can't rep you a pitiful amount.
> 
> that little gem could only be funnier if you were watching horse porn.


every little rep helps in the current situation mate....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Oi Fatty (JW)..............Your powerless now and just a normal GOLDEN NUGGET..........

So button it! :lol:

GHS :wub:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> Oi Fatty..............Your powerless now and just a normal GOLDEN NUGGET..........
> 
> So button it! :lol:
> 
> GHS :wub:


after a 7 day ban and already your abusing a MOD again

Some people:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

That was aimed at JW if you've seen my edit.............

Blind as well as fat? Bloody hell average Joes whats happening to you :lol:

GHS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Worst thing was ,bearing in mind we'd only just taken over this pub was when I walked downstairs the whole pub cheered and DJ, stopped the music to introduce me as the porn loving new landlord.....not that it bothered me one bit at all...........not..

The pub was packed and it was a friday night, now we used to get up to 800 people in and out the doors throughout the so was a busy pub...

In all honesty though I was just going through the videos the previous landlord had left, and when that one came on thought I'd have a crafty fiddle.....till the wife came bounding up the stairs that is......


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I would suggest a NEG but seems pointless now:confused1:


PMSL


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Robsta said:


> that reminds me the time we took a pub over and one day I thought I'd put a bluey on whilst she was downstairs working and have a sly fiddle......
> 
> Next thing I can hear loads of noises downstairs sounding like a ruck, the wife comes running up the stairs, just as I "put it away"....and starts screaming at me...
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....fcuking priceless robsta......


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Worst thing was ,bearing in mind we'd only just taken over this pub was when I walked downstairs the whole pub cheered and DJ, stopped the music to introduce me as the porn loving new landlord.....not that it bothered me one bit at all...........not..
> 
> The pub was packed and it was a friday night, now we used to get up to 800 people in and out the doors throughout the so was a busy pub...
> 
> In all honesty though I was just going through the videos the previous landlord had left, and when that one came on thought I'd have a crafty fiddle.....till the wife came bounding up the stairs that is......


haha well you know all the lads appreciated it anyway :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> that reminds me the time we took a pub over and one day I thought I'd put a bluey on whilst she was downstairs working and have a sly fiddle......
> 
> Next thing I can hear loads of noises downstairs sounding like a ruck, the wife comes running up the stairs, just as I "put it away"....and starts screaming at me...
> 
> ...


Begs the question mate.....

Exactly WHAT SORT or porn was it:whistling:

Did you manage 100 spins PMSL


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Begs the question mate.....
> 
> Exactly WHAT SORT or porn was it:whistling:
> 
> Did you manage 100 spins PMSL


seconded!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Begs the question mate.....
> 
> Exactly WHAT SORT or porn was it:whistling:
> 
> Did you manage 100 spins PMSL


Maybe then he was still getting used to it and only managed 20 or 30 spins?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Maybe then he was still getting used to it and only managed 20 or 30 spins?


or only NEEDED 20 spins as it was new to him at time:whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Begs the question mate.....
> 
> Exactly WHAT SORT or porn was it:whistling:
> 
> Did you manage 100 spins PMSL


It was gay porn actually....Lesbian.. :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> It was gay porn actually....Lesbian.. :thumb:


AHHH the best kind IMO:thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Begs the question mate.....
> 
> Exactly WHAT SORT or porn was it:whistling:
> 
> Did you manage 100 spins PMSL


And exactly who are you to question me you "ordinary Joe"....no stars for you matey..... 

(mine have gone too though... :confused1: )


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> It was gay porn actually....Lesbian.. :thumb:


Nice... There is always appriciation for a little lesbian porn:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> And exactly who are you to question me you "ordinary Joe"....no stars for you matey.....
> 
> (mine have gone too though... :confused1: )


Dont even get me started

so far today i have refrained from too much ranting

I know however you feel the same:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Shouldn't there be a rule barring silvers and bronzes, we shouldn't have to listen to these half

wits:confused1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Now where would a gold member thread be without the daddy..... GOLDEN MAN.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Golden Man said:


> Now where would a gold member thread be without the daddy..... GOLDEN MAN.:laugh:


 I was gonna say its like you were destined to be part of the gold group:thumbup1:


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

supercell said:


> Are we not better than everyone else then?
> 
> Got to have some way of distinguishing Gods from the servants....Surely?
> 
> J


Yea the gods seem to constantly [email protected] over pics of p1ss and sh1t.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Robsta said:


> every little rep helps in the current situation mate....


Yea its like the effin Rep Crunch


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Robsta said:


> that reminds me the time we took a pub over and one day I thought I'd put a bluey on whilst she was downstairs working and have a sly fiddle......
> 
> Next thing I can hear loads of noises downstairs sounding like a ruck, the wife comes running up the stairs, just as I "put it away"....and starts screaming at me...
> 
> ...


lol...thats could of been abused to prank all sorts of stuck up bastards...probably could have had a porn night?

Althought the cleaners probably would have taken exception!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robc said:


> Yea its like the effin Rep Crunch


Lol. Reps :lol:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tall said:


> Lol. Reps :lol:


Gold members are so much more amusing...


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Gold members are so much more amusing...


n I'm a bronzer mate


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tall said:


> Lol. Reps :lol:





robc said:


> n I'm a bronzer mate


Oh yeah! Getoutofherethen!


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Oh yeah! Getoutofherethen!


Only got reps off you son not Tall tho

*leaves thread*


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

subject change

Look at maxmuscles avvy

Anyone else thinks he looks like CON :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

So, correct me if Im wrong...

if you joined in 07 you are a gold member? 

So if I wasnt a sponsor I guess I'd be one of you guys??

Im feelin rather lonely as a blue....no blue member thread! :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dawse said:


> So, correct me if Im wrong...
> 
> if you joined in 07 you are a gold member?
> 
> ...


are you not supposed to be posting pics somewhere:lol:


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

dawse said:


> So, correct me if Im wrong...
> 
> if you joined in 07 you are a gold member?
> 
> ...


Ahem create one then Dawse! :beer:

Hang on what am I doing in here again


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dawse said:


> So, correct me if Im wrong...
> 
> if you joined in 07 you are a gold member?
> 
> ...


But we consider you as gold.. you do sponsor our supps!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

What like this Mr JW007?


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

dawse said:


> What like this Mr JW007?


I'd tap that .. on the head. :innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dawse, I could put you in "the club" if your feeling lonely:whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dawse said:


> What like this Mr JW007?


I see you are skilled in rim licking...?

(Anyone else think Dawse looks hotter in that ^^ photo that her avvy? I might have to throw some licentious comments her way from now on... :whistling: )


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Tall said:


> I see you are skilled in rim licking...?
> 
> (Anyone else think Dawse looks hotter in that ^^ photo that her avvy? I might have to throw some licentious comments her way from now on... :whistling: )


Thank god im not the only one to think she looks damn fine in that pic.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dawse said:


> What like this Mr JW007?


If thats what you implied you would post then fine


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dawse said:


> So, correct me if Im wrong...
> 
> if you joined in 07 you are a gold member?
> 
> ...


Nah - I joined before that..... :lol:



Tall said:


> I see you are skilled in rim licking...?
> 
> (Anyone else think Dawse looks hotter in that ^^ photo that her avvy? I might have to throw some licentious comments her way from now on... :whistling: )


Dawse is damn hot lol and I'll be visiting her again soon, so there..... :tongue:


----------



## muscleblazer (May 1, 2008)

wow how do i up my memership?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Dawse is damn hot lol and I'll be visiting her again soon, so there..... :tongue:


Not in the 'Aunty Flo' sense I hope :cursing:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

muscleblazer said:


> wow how do i up my memership?


If you post on the Silver thread mate they will help you no bother. :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dawse said:


> What like this Mr JW007?


Is this the foam that your new shiny kitchen appliance came in. I'm thinking it's a licker of sorts.. A dish licker... *A ass*orted cutlery *licker*??


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

No gurners in there either! LOL! They don't know what they are missing! :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Tall said:


> If you post on the Silver thread mate they will help you no bother. :whistling:


Yea and if they ask you to stop posting there it is a test and they actually want you to carry on posting there, kind of like fight club. Be persistant and never give up. ever.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

robc said:


> Yea and if they ask you to stop posting there it is a test and they actually want you to carry on posting there, kind of like fight club. Be persistant and never give up. ever.


When you going to give up posting here? :lol:


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> When you going to give up posting here? :lol:


Right about now. :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robc said:


> Right about now. :lol:


... The Funk Soul Brother....


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Tall said:


> ... The Funk Soul Brother....


Check it out now?

and ya see I'm back again, like waving a dildo in front of a whore ah. :innocent:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

robc said:


> Right about now. :lol:





Tall said:


> ... The Funk Soul Brother....





robc said:


> Check it out now?
> 
> and ya see I'm back again, like waving a dildo in front of a whore ah. :innocent:


PMSL


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Long live Gold.......

ok it's a sort of a bump....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

OK, Im at a low point and am vulnerable, but just who's d1ck do I need to suck to get in here?

Only this rep system is a bundle of nonsense so doubt I'll get in that way :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dick sucked? ahem!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> OK, Im at a low point and am vulnerable, but just who's d1ck do I need to suck to get in here?
> 
> Only this rep system is a bundle of nonsense so doubt I'll get in that way :lol:


Yeah... not feeling too much love for the rep system at the minute.... lol :whistling:

I been repping all my rep buddies (thats obviously a joke and I dont actually do that.... :whistling: ) and.... nothing.... no 2 gold bars, no new stars... nothing happens.... :confused1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> OK, Im at a low point and am vulnerable, but just who's d1cks do I need to suck to get in here?
> 
> Only this rep system is a bundle of nonsense so doubt I'll get in that way :lol:


 :beer:

No one man has that much power


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> OK, Im at a low point and am vulnerable, but just who's d1ck do I need to suck to get in here?
> 
> Only this rep system is a bundle of nonsense so doubt I'll get in that way :lol:


See.... jst repped you and you're still Silver....

Pants. :sneaky2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah... not feeling too much love for the rep system at the minute.... lol :whistling:
> 
> I been repping all my rep buddies (thats obviously a joke and I dont actually do that.... :whistling: ) and.... nothing.... no 2 gold bars, no new stars... nothing happens.... :confused1:


I'm not your rep buddy:crying: :crying:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

New rep system is a joke.............You can't even tell when people rep you..............

GHS


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> See.... jst repped you and you're still Silver....
> 
> Pants. :sneaky2:


You fail to understand that Lorian has put a secret bit of coding in that automatically seeks out begging and desperation...hence RS2007's post have become...almost obsolete in gold-worthyness!

p.s. i dont even know if gold-worthyness is a legitimate word but my point still stands!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I'm not your rep buddy:crying: :crying:


Check again, you may be mistaken.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

GHS said:


> New rep system is a joke.............You can't even tell when people rep you..............
> 
> GHS


you know when you rep people though...cos their rep bar disappears!

be thankful for small mercies pal :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> View attachment 22767


Gold And Yummy?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> See.... jst repped you and you're still Silver....
> 
> Pants. :sneaky2:


I remember a simpler time, a time when stars accrued with steady assuredness - a time when, people with no stars pretended they didnt care, while all the time, reporting post after post out of sheer spite.

A time when you could leave your front door unlocked without worry of weeman nipping in and pumping your missus when your back was turned.

If it were still those hallowed times, I would have 6 stars now (RS looks off to distance with glazed eyes) not much compared to some of you I know, but I fought for those stars dammit, I cried for those stars. Sometimes I laughed for those stars, and yes sometimes sex pis$ was involved. Once or twice I even made an informed post.

Terrible thing, to live in fear. Brooks Hatlen knew it. Knew it all too well. All I want is to be back where things make sense. Where I won't have to be afraid all the time.

Sh1t, think I might have plagiarised The Shawshank Redemption towards the end there, but I am sure you get my gist.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I remember a simpler time, a time when stars accrued with steady assuredness - a time when, people with no stars pretended they didnt care, while all the time, reporting post after post out of sheer spite.
> 
> *A time when you could leave your front door unlocked without worry of weeman nipping in and pumping your missus when your back was turned.*
> 
> ...


LMFAO

i read that whole post with Morgan Freeman's voice narrating inside my head lmao


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> LMFAO
> 
> i read that whole post with Morgan Freeman's voice narrating inside my head lmao


LOL at least I knwo one person on here has got my sense of humour then, my job is done here!

(RS wanders off down the road, like that scene with the sad tune at the end of the original Hulk series.... except for some inexplicable reason RS is naked)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

GHS said:


> New rep system is a joke.............You can't even tell when people rep you..............
> 
> GHS


GOLD Members can:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> LOL at least I knwo one person on here has got my sense of humour then, my job is done here!
> 
> (RS wanders off down the road, like that scene with the sad tune at the end of the original Hulk series.... except for some inexplicable reason RS is naked)


I had a chuckle too RS.. Just trying to stay out of this repulsive thread:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I remember a simpler time, a time when stars accrued with steady assuredness - a time when, people with no stars pretended they didnt care, while all the time, reporting post after post out of sheer spite.
> 
> A time when you could leave your front door unlocked without worry of weeman nipping in and pumping your missus when your back was turned.
> 
> ...


LMAO.... I was wondering there why that sounded so familiar...

And now thanks to weeman, have had to go back and read the post again with the correct "voice in head" haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I really do love all you Gold Members:wub:

(now give me my fecking gold status!!!!!:laugh


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

GOLD MEMBER?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I remember a simpler time, a time when stars accrued with steady assuredness - a time when, people with no stars pretended they didnt care, while all the time, reporting post after post out of sheer spite.
> 
> A time when you could leave your front door unlocked without worry of weeman nipping in and pumping your missus when your back was turned.
> 
> ...


For a silver back... that was brilliant.

But the midnight clock has struck though so be gone peasant. Make sure you leave Gold city at once, and return to your swine!! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> But the midnight clock has struck though so be gone peasant. Make sure you leave Gold city at once, and return to your swine!! :lol:


Awww come on my urine coloured friend, dont be like that, here, have a pic of an ickle wickle cute bunny by way of friendship!!! We can be friends bro!










See? Its trying to give you a cuddle wudle, awwwwwwwwww

muhahahahaha my dastardly plan is working, the amount of gold members who have been consistently repping me for my witty and wonderful posts is astounding, soon I will be among you, and I will tear your elitest club apart from the inside out, and now, with my trojan bunny, no one will stop me!!! MUHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

oh sh1t did I just say that out loud? fk...


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Awww come on my urine coloured friend, dont be like that, here, have a pic of an ickle wickle cute bunny by way of friendship!!! We can be friends bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic stinks of surrender to me!

HANDS UP YOU SILVER BITCHES!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

zeus87529 said:


> I had a chuckle too RS.. Just trying to stay out of this repulsive thread:lol:


Zara makes this thread anything but repulsive she is goooooorgoooooouuuuusssss no denying that


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Patch said:


> That pic stinks of surrender to me!
> 
> HANDS UP YOU SILVER BITCHES!


Es is jus a cute bunny senor, nothing more, nothing less!

FEAR MY TROJAN BUNNY, MUUHHAHAHHHAHHAHAHHAHA

FK, now I know why you never get any tourrettes suffering baddies in the films


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> FEAR MY TROJAN BUNNY, MUUHHAHAHHHAHHAHAHHAHA
> 
> FK, now I know why you never get any tourrettes suffering baddies in the films


could just imagine that being said in '300'

"THIS IS BRIGHT EYES":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Patch said:


> could just imagine that being said in '300'
> 
> "THIS IS BRIGHT EYES":lol: :lol: :lol:


Doesnt quite have the same "bite" to it really, does it? :lol:


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Wooo Hooo

Gold!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> OK, Im at a low point and am vulnerable, but just who's d1ck do I need to suck to get in here?


Mine.



zeus87529 said:


> I just wanted to say that I really do love all you Gold Members:wub:
> 
> (now give me my fecking gold status!!!!!:laugh


Assume the position, same as RS...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

To be fair.... I think its wrong that RS and Zeus aren't in our gang


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> To be fair.... I think its wrong that RS and Zeus aren't in our gang


You dont mean that really, I mean Zeus is American, and I make constant knob/gay/jobby jokes - your just being polite :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> You dont mean that really, I mean Zeus is American, and I make constant knob/gay/jobby jokes - your just being polite :lol:


Nah thats exactly the reason....

If we have another war, Zeus will bring me stockings....

And you make all the filthy innuendo jokes about the guys on here that I am thinking, but would look like a filthy tart if I said out loud.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tell it to me and I'll repeat it, I already have a rep for being a filthy tart who wants into the posing briefs of half the men here.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah thats exactly the reason....
> 
> If we have another war, Zeus will bring me stockings....
> 
> And you make all the filthy innuendo jokes about the guys on here that I am thinking, but would look like a filthy tart if I said out loud.....


What about me?? I see, I see its because Im American so I got the Bronze...


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah thats exactly the reason....
> 
> If we have another war, Zeus will bring me stockings....
> 
> And you make all the filthy innuendo jokes about the guys on here that I am thinking, but would look like a filthy tart if I said out loud.....


Hey, nothing wrong with speaking your mind :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> To be fair.... I think its wrong that RS and Zeus aren't in our gang


I think not me, zeus and RS have a bond that can't be broken:cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think not me, zeus and RS have a bond that can't be broken:cool2:


Dont be naiive sweetpea.....

Once RS has finished with your 21-year-old @rse, you'll be last weeks news... he'll drop you faster than you can say "face-bummage" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> To be fair.... I think its wrong that RS and Zeus aren't in our gang


Me loves you Zar


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Mine.
> 
> Assume the position, same as RS...


Is that all I have to do?? :bounce:  :laugh:



MaKaVeLi said:


> I think not me, zeus and RS have a bond that can't be broken:cool2:


Yes we do.....Yes we do:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dont be naiive sweetpea.....
> 
> Once RS has finished with your 21-year-old @rse, you'll be last weeks news... he'll drop you faster than you can say "face-bummage" :lol: :lol:


Or, as soon as I find out whose knob I need to hang from to get Gold Member status you mean 

I'll drop that silver loser crowd faster than you can say "dry-spit-roast"

:lol:

Of course I jest, as you can see I have lost all faith in the board reppage system for the direction it is heading, and have created a splinter-group all of my own, the RENTBOY MEMBER!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS I dont believe DMCC in his claims that it is his organ that grants membership to the revered Gold status, he has a beard, and is therefore a complete cad and villain...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> PS I dont believe DMCC in his claims that it is his organ that grants membership to the revered Gold status, he has a beard, and is therefore a complete cad and villain...


But you did believe him the first few times you allowed him to have his way with you in hope you got Gold status. :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I think GOLD members should have extra privileges on the board, and the lesser members should be our b1tches. The bronze members should ask us for permision to post and the silvers should be at our beck and call 24/7. 

PS i have no idea how i am a gold member. :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *I think **GOLD** members should have extra privileges on the board*, and the lesser members should be our b1tches. The bronze members should ask us for permision to post and the silvers should be at our beck and call 24/7.
> 
> PS i have no idea how i am a gold member. :confused1:


we already do but ssshhh its a secret...


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

A man who just died is delivered to a local mortuary wearing an expensive, expertly tailored black suit.

The female blonde mortician asks the deceased's wife how she would like the body dressed.

She points out that the man does look good in the black suit he is already wearing.

The widow, however, says that she always thought her husband looked his best in blue, and that she wants him in a blue suit.

She gives the Blonde mortician a blank check and says, 'I don't care what it costs, but please have my husband in a blue suit for the viewing.'

The woman returns the next day for the wake.

To her delight, she finds her husband dressed in a gorgeous blue suit with a subtle chalk stripe; the suit fits him perfectly .

She says to the mortician,

'Whatever this cost, I'm very satisfied .

You did an excellent job and I'm very grateful. How much did you spend?'

To her astonishment, the blonde mortician presents her with the blank check..

'There's no charge,' she says.

'No, really, I must compensate you for the cost of that exquisite blue suit!' she says.

'Honestly, ma'am,' the blonde says, 'it cost nothing.

You see, a deceased gentleman of about your husband's size was brought in shortly after you left yesterday, and he was wearing an attractive blue suit..

I asked his wife if she minded him going to his grave wearing a black suit instead, and she said it made no difference as long as he looked nice.'

'So I just switched the heads.'


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I think GOLD members should have extra privileges on the board, and the lesser members should be our b1tches. The bronze members should ask us for permision to post and the silvers should be at our beck and call 24/7.
> 
> PS i have no idea how i am a gold member. :confused1:


Neither do we.

It's ok though - we've lumped you in with DaPs / Offo / Liam


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Neither do we.
> 
> It's ok though - we've lumped you in with DaPs / Offo / Liam


AH HA!

We're back.

For the serfs and plebs among us (read: bronze and silver members) who are wondering why our thread is so low profile.....

Its a bit like the masons. You never see or hear about our activities but you are very aware of our presence..... And we hold all the power :cool2:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

shhhhhhhhhhhh no talking, after all we have supernatural powers so lets use em!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

**Thread Drive by**

*PLEBS!!!!*

:lol:Beat that!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Goose said:


> **Thread Drive by**
> 
> *PLEBS!!!!*
> 
> :lol:Beat that!


Beta.

Alphas have no need to shout or use big red letters to make themselves heard.......


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Beta.
> 
> Alphas have no need to shout or use big red letters to make themselves heard.......


I wont repeat what you said earlier then....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Kezz said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhh no talking, *after all we have supernatural powers so lets use em!!!*


I just farted!! :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Goose said:


> I wont repeat what you said earlier then....


Yes, said, not shouted.

Now get out my thread you minion.....


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes, said, not shouted.
> 
> Now get out my thread *you minion*.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

goosey your gettin some abuse nowdays arent you? do you want some gold protection, im sure we can keep bronze as pets? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> goosey your gettin some abuse nowdays arent you? do you want some gold protection, im sure we can keep bronze as pets? :whistling:


Can we????

Nah... I dont want one, I've got a dog already..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

oh come on.. think every gold member should have at least one pet bronze in there sig..


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> oh come on.. think every gold member should have at least one pet bronze in there sig..


Your pet bronze is silver though :confused1: :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Patch said:


> Your pet bronze is silver though :confused1: :lol:


hes not a pet, hes a slave..and a happy one at that


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

itraininthedark said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> goosey your gettin some abuse nowdays arent you? do you want some gold protection, im sure we can keep bronze as pets? :whistling:


I've yet to notice?? 

Envious mate thats what it is... :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Can we????
> 
> Nah... I dont want one, I'm a dog already..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^PMSL^^^^


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can we????
> 
> Nah... I dont want one, I've got a dog already..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Awe but I have my cute pink fluffy hoodie on and my dance mat under my arm anaw!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Awe but I have my cute pink fluffy hoodie on and my dance mat under my arm anaw!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ach I forgot about you.... You're ma wee pet already


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ach I forgot about you.... You're ma wee pet already


Yipppeeeeee!!! G.I.U.Y bronzers!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Goose said:


> I've yet to notice??
> 
> Envious mate thats what it is... :lol:
> 
> :lol:


Beta behaviour.

Pretending someone said something they didn't to make yourself feel better.... only a beta would need to live in such denial.

Brave actions to use against one with such awesome negging power.... :cool2:

....don't make me unleash the neg reps.... :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

back to the dungeon you go goosey


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tall said:


> Neither do we.
> 
> It's ok though - we've lumped you in with DaPs / Offo / Liam


That actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robbie said:


> That actually made me laugh out loud.


3rd door to the left mate...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Beta behaviour.
> 
> Pretending someone said something they didn't to make yourself feel better.... only a beta would need to live in such denial.
> 
> ...


I love living on the edge.. :devil2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

itraininthedark said:


> hes not a pet, hes a slave..and a happy one at that


Ah bronze pets and silver slaves??? Nice...think I'll have to go find me one of each..... :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Darn it..

I give up..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Ah bronze pets and silver slaves??? Nice...think I'll have to go find me one of each..... :lol:


Ahhh.... feels a bit like a "shopping" moment....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> *even if i get gold status* im askin lorian to demote me, i get a bad vibe here, think its the women who bring the group way way down....


Oh I dont think you have much to worry about there!! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Alas, I find myself drawn to both gold and bronze threads, silver thread died a death many moons ago due to GHS trying in desperation to hump miss BCs leg, like some sort of mildly retarded puppy :lol:

So, I find myself wandering the earth, popping in from time to time, saying hi and spreading love, whether it be to my slightly backward bronze cousins, or my heavily inbred gold peeps!!!

First 5 golds to reply kindly to my post, and finishing with the line "gold is the colour of the false gods, I repent in full" will be blessed with my reppage


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> even if i get gold status im askin lorian to demote me, i get a bad vibe here, think its the women who bring the group way way down....


Who are you again, gamma boy? 



RS2007 said:


> First 5 golds to reply kindly to my post, and finishing with the line "gold is the colour of the false gods, I repent in full" will be blessed with my reppage


Er...p1ss off??? :lol: :lol:

(Love the pink stars though lol) :tongue:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bunch of spanners...... :tongue: ( runs away )


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Alas, I find myself drawn to both gold and bronze threads, silver thread died a death many moons ago due to GHS trying in desperation to hump miss BCs leg, like some sort of mildly retarded puppy :lol:
> 
> So, I find myself wandering the earth, popping in from time to time, saying hi and spreading love, whether it be to my slightly backward bronze cousins, or my heavily inbred gold peeps!!!
> 
> First 5 golds to reply kindly to my post, and finishing with the line "gold is the colour of the false gods, I repent in full" will be blessed with my reppage


You have been quiet lately and I thought this was due to you learning your place. Now listen carefully my little silver sh!t stain..... jog on! :lol: :lol:

Oh...

Gold is the colour of divinty and everyone else seeks to ascend to the true glory that is gold...

How's those reps now? :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Alas, I find myself drawn to both gold and bronze threads, silver thread died a death many moons ago due to GHS trying in desperation to hump miss BCs leg, like some sort of mildly retarded puppy :lol:
> 
> So, I find myself wandering the earth, popping in from time to time, saying hi and spreading love, whether it be to my slightly backward bronze cousins, or my heavily inbred gold peeps!!!
> 
> First 5 golds to reply kindly to my post, and finishing with the line "gold is the colour of the false gods, I repent in full" will be blessed with my reppage


I'd rep you if only to get you into gold status where you belong... but it seems I've been putting it about too much again.... :whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> do reps get u to gold cos PEOPLE STOP REPPING MY POPULAR ASS!!!


No it also depends on how long you've been here and post count because I have more reps than most golds I am the silver rep god!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm thinking it has to be time served...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you now have me as a gold member

expect it to go downhill fast


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> you now have me as a gold member
> 
> expect it to go downhill fast


WOOO HOOO!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i shaved my beard into a nice sexy goatee to celebrate

well actually i did this before i knew but the after thought was there


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> do reps get u to gold cos PEOPLE STOP REPPING MY POPULAR ASS!!!


No I think the mods sit down at their round mod table and discuss who is worthy. So I doubt you have anything to fear. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> No I think the mods sit down at their round mod table and discuss who is worthy. So I doubt you have anything to fear. :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> No I think the mods sit down at their round mod table and discuss who is worthy. So I doubt you have anything to fear. :thumb:


tbh I have no idea how you become a gold member........not bothered as I'm Royalty...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> tbh I have no idea how you become a gold member........not bothered as I'm Royalty...


A Right Royal something anyway..... jst not sure what yet.... :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

as long as it's royalty I'm not bothered.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> as long as it's royalty I'm not bothered.......


You do realise then since you are royalty, you're now expected to start playing polo, drinking pimms and buggering your school chums.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I may bugger some old school mates indeed, if she let's me that is.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I may bugger some old school mates indeed, if she let's me that is.....


Who said anything about you being the giver...? Historically, most royals tend to be on the receiving end..... :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> tbh I have no idea how you become a gold member........not bothered as I'm Royalty...


But you not gold mate... you a mod. You got a maroon/redish badge or something. Like a libarian or something. Maybe just a clerk I donno. Not gold though. Shame though.. you used to have so many more stars than me! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> But you not gold mate... you a mod. You got a maroon/redish badge or something. Like a libarian or something. Maybe just a clerk I donno. Not gold though. Shame though.. you used to have so many more stars than me! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Admin.... paper shuffler.....

.....STAFF......

Ah.... who's royalty now hey....?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who said anything about you being the giver...? Historically, most royals tend to be on the receiving end..... :whistling:


If that's what turns her on so be it......NOT....

Me being Alpha Royalty, just turns said schoolmate over and fcuks her senseless regardless....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> If that's what turns her on so be it......NOT....
> 
> Me being *Alpha Royalty*, just turns said schoolmate over and fcuks her senseless regardless....


Think we've knocked that theory on the head what with the trolly pushing and the paper shuffling...... hehe 

*I'm off to hide..... pmsl....*


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll knock you on the fcukin head gobby......  ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I'll knock you on the fcukin head gobby......  ....


Don't kid on you're brave enough shorty..... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

This is for all you Gold's. Watch your back:gun_bandana:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> This is for all you Gold's. Watch your back:gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 23206


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Kiss my @rse Zeus...... 

get yerself back in the kitchen where you belong and make my dinner!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll be one of us soon enough... A few more posts, a few more reps...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> You'll be one of us soon enough... A few more posts, a few more reps...


a few more months...


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Ha Ha, i'm the leader of the silver thread army and i'm with zeus..

ave some of that :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :2guns: :death: :surrender: --gold members


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I will never turn to the dark side


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Cute... they have their own virtual army. Do you guys also play online games like Americas Army or something like that. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cant really take you guys seriously when your leaders have only just left puberty. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> I will never turn to the dark side


Depends which one you're talking about.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll turn gold in August but for now you can all tongue my ball sack!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll turn gold in August but for now you can all tongue my ball sack!


Thought you'd never ask.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Don't kid on you're brave enough shorty..... :whistling:


Had some wine have we, getting all brave....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Had some wine have we, getting all brave....


Not yet, but it IS cheat night so you never know..... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'll turn gold in August but for now you can all tongue my ball sack!


ALL of us? Who are you, Buster Gonad????? 

Zeus - go make me a sammich, and be quick about it! :laugh: I've still not decided who will be my Silver Slave..... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Zeus - go make me a sammich, and be quick about it! :laugh: I've still not decided who will be my Silver Slave..... :lol:


Someone call my name?? 

What type of sandwich can I get you Bek??

(big beef sandwich??  )


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> Someone call my name??
> 
> What type of sandwich can I get you Bek??
> 
> (big beef sandwich??  )


Tube steak, plenty of cream sauce....... :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Tube steak, plenty of cream sauce....... :tongue:


cuming right up:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> cuming right up:laugh:


Hmm you might make a good slave...... :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not yet, but it IS cheat night so you never know..... :tongue:


Best warn Edinburgh then eh!!! 

Oh, I forgot I'm not allowed to mention it..... :lol: you drunken bum...:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Best warn Edinburgh then eh!!!
> 
> Oh, I forgot I'm not allowed to mention it..... :lol: you drunken bum...:laugh:


 :001_tt2:

Anyway, you can talk.... just on your way to bed now are you....? 

I'm up and about and going to gym soon.... Such a good girl me :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Stumbled across this thread.......

Seems the GOLD members are lacking posts on this thread.

The SILVER members are under my guidence and are planning an attack on your GOLDEN nugget village.

GHS


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Is that a gesture cella?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Cellarat you have one nice ass but i would get ya liver checked mate


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I think you need to get that skin condition looked at cella, your all yellow!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

See, they all agree. It sucks.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Yet you just can't stay away.....

Its ok... I have that effect on people....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

You silver mob are weird, some sort of problem surely? Not good.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Tasty said:


> You silver mob are weird, some sort of problem surely? Not good.


We are all fine, but the gold and bronze world must pay.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

> You silver mob are weird, some sort of problem surely? Not good


Hey man we're not the ones looking at another mans boobies in there avi, :lol:

Now THATS weird


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can we make it so no-one else comes across, i dont know why im a gold member now, maybe i gave some good advice somewhere although i doubt it

silver people smell of guff


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dave - is it bright Barbie pink with your name all the way through it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Dave - is it bright Barbie pink with your name all the way through it?


took me a minute to get that..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> ha lies...hours, i hear u even wrote it down and emailed jw the mensa quiz to see if he could disypher it.... :whistling:


ok ok ok.... you got me.... I admit it.... I'm blonde lol....

But hey... its worth it because we look so much prettier and shinier and sparklier and, well, just BETTER than everyone else. 

Alpha-Barbie over and out 

ps.... you may laugh but Joes still tryna figure it out now.... and he's not even blonde.... :whistling: :lol:

pps.... I'm not THAT blonde.... Its "decipher" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Recently elected Gold Member Queen


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> Recently elected Gold Member Queen
> 
> View attachment 23339


Zeus I've told you already...... am not giving your sister a job.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> Recently elected Gold Member Queen
> 
> View attachment 23339


Do you mind? *I *alone am the Gold Member Queen!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Recently elected Gold Member Queen
> 
> View attachment 23339


Smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash.... ahhh bisto.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash smash.... ahhh bisto.


You do know that Amy Lamé is into the lady-love?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Dave - is it bright Barbie pink with your name all the way through it?


it's damn big i can tell you that much, certainly wouldn't be false advertising if it was described as a gob stopper

what are we talking about again?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

DUNNO WHEN I BECAME A GOLD MEMBER?!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

We took a vote and decided you were worthy.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

who is we, the gold member fraternity


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a bit like a secret brotherhood, you are summoned when you are deemed worthy of admission.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

why do i somewhat doubt the explanation?! 

i'm gonna let myself believe it though


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Making a suprise entry, against all odds..!

No1 Hunk of Gold love...!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> Making a suprise entry, against all odds..!
> 
> No1 Hunk of Gold love...!


it's about feckin time.. :thumb:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Ah so it is true what the lesser members say then, All the good looking ones are in Gold..! :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

only the strong survive...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

:yawn: :yawn: :yawn:

Is this thread still sputtering along......


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jealous, much? I told you, a quick BJ and you're in. :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Jealous, much? I told you, a quick BJ and you're in. :lol:


MMmm party sausage,, my fave..! x


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:
> 
> Is this thread still sputtering along......


Begone peasant. Gold people are gathering here!

Wonder when silver sh!t stain RS will be making the grade and transition over to gold. Maybe he's no upto the standard, or been over looked, or needs to reach a little higher... ok I'll end there but you can see where I was going!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Begone peasant. Gold people are gathering here!
> 
> Wonder when silver sh!t stain RS will be making the grade and transition over to gold. Maybe he's no upto the standard, or been over looked, or needs to reach a little higher... ok I'll end there but you can see where I was going!! :lol: :lol:


I'll turn gold, when I CHOOSE to, the world revolves around me remember :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Begone peasant. Gold people are gathering here!
> 
> Wonder when silver sh!t stain RS will be making the grade and transition over to gold. Maybe he's no upto the standard, or been over looked, or needs to reach a little higher... ok I'll end there but you can see where I was going!! :lol: :lol:


Well what do you know, turd burglar!!! I appears to be gold, get that right round you, as they say in these here parts! :thumb:

PS cant believe you guys let this thread slip, shame on you, shame on you all....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Well what do you know, turd burglar!!! I appears to be gold, get that right round you, as they say in these here parts! :thumb:
> 
> PS cant believe you guys let this thread slip, shame on you, shame on you all....


Hey p!ss stain.. how you doing buddy. Welcome to greatness.

You will learn the Gold Gods are comfortable within themselves that they dont have to congregrate around a thread each day patting and stroking each other off.

Now I get first option on your tight little gold a$s seeing as you are a new member?? Come here my little sausage roll. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Hey p!ss stain.. how you doing buddy. Welcome to greatness.
> 
> You will learn the Gold Gods are comfortable within themselves that they dont have to congregrate around a thread each day patting and stroking each other off.
> 
> Now I get first option on your tight little gold a$s seeing as you are a new member?? Come here my little sausage roll. :lol: :lol:


But do you golden nuggets not realise the silvers/bronze are coming up behind you fast in terms of rep counts because of their incestuous constant clique-repping???? Do not take comfort from your reps, they may be overtaken any instant!!!

I suggest us golders set up a mutual in house rep routine too!!!!  

PS, take my botty if you want, its a bit slack tho from all the beasting I had to take to get enough reppage to get gold


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> But do you golden nuggets not realise the *silvers/bronze are coming up behind you fast in terms of rep counts because of their incestuous constant clique-repping????* Do not take comfort from your reps, they may be overtaken any instant!!!
> 
> I suggest us golders set up a mutual in house rep routine too!!!!
> 
> PS, take my botty if you want, its a bit slack tho from all the beasting I had to take to get enough reppage to get gold


Ah yes..... but they have to rep each other about 40 times to equal the points you get if *I* rep you...........  :whistling: :thumb:

(repped mate btw...... :lol: )


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah yes..... but they have to rep each other about 40 times to equal the points you get if *I* rep you...........  :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> (repped mate btw...... :lol: )


Yes, but nevertheless, it is the tale of the hare and tortoise and we shouldnt get complacent, I'd put nothing past those dirty ba$tards :lol:

Repped btw:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Yes, but nevertheless, it is the tale of the hare and tortoise and we shouldnt get complacent, I'd put nothing past those dirty ba$tards :lol:
> 
> Repped btw:whistling:


Hmmmmm :sneaky2:

You may have a point.....

Yes. We must be more vigillant :cool2:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

no more reps for u gold cheats tish conspiring behind our backs 

and the reps iv giv u RS u r no longer funny in my book :cursing: :tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

leafman said:


> no more reps for u gold cheats tish conspiring behind our backs
> 
> and the reps iv giv u RS u r no longer funny in my book :cursing: :tongue:


Begone leafyboy!!!!! Don't defile this thread with your foliage based user name and its bronze dirtyness!!!!

Besides, your reps are puny, I had to wait until you repped me like 10 times before I could justify repping you once :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

God damn you lot! I'm never gonna even hit Silver at this rate with all your cunning plans!!!  :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> God damn you lot! I'm never gonna even hit Silver at this rate with all your cunning plans!!!  :lol:


repped - for your awesome forehead in your avatar  :lol:

If you hit me for that then I am not driving you tonight so just take it bitch :tt2:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll just wait.....til your least expecting it motherfXcker! :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Begone leafyboy!!!!! Don't defile this thread with your foliage based user name and its bronze dirtyness!!!!
> 
> Besides, your reps are puny, I had to wait until you repped me like 10 times before I could justify repping you once :lol:


pmsl What is wrong with foliage :lol:

The user name comes from my daughter. She once seen a cartoon caracter (yes i cant spell) in a ganja mag i used to hav, and i had to make up a name for this character (did i get spellin right that time lol) coz she was buggin me askin who it was (ganga man lol) so i said he was called leafman and then she decided to go to school and draw pictures of leafman all day :lol: Dull, but true story 

ohhh and i dont really think ur funny just tryin to be nice and con some of ur rep power for meself :lol: lots of compliments till u feel the need to rep me :laugh:

And ur missus well i wont even go there, god knows why a stunnin girl like that is with u  :beer: Least Redkola is bronze thow :tongue: reps redcola,

neg rep for u plastic boy :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Begone leafyboy!!!!! Don't defile this thread with your foliage based user name and its bronze dirtyness!!!!
> 
> *Besides, your reps are puny, I had to wait until you repped me like 10 times before I could justify repping you once* :lol:


pmsl.... is tough knowing when its appropriate to reward them hey? :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

leafman said:


> pmsl What is wrong with foliage :lol:
> 
> The user name comes from my daughter. She once seen a cartoon caracter (yes i cant spell) in a ganja mag i used to hav, and i had to make up a name for this character (did i get spellin right that time lol) coz she was buggin me askin who it was (ganga man lol) so i said he was called leafman and then she decided to go to school and draw pictures of leafman all day :lol: Dull, but true story
> 
> ...


Mate, all joking aside, that was hilarious and I take my hat of to you - folks I think we have the makings of a half competant gold member here maybe!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can officially now post on this thread! Hello fellow gold members!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> I can officially now post on this thread! Hello fellow gold members!


Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah yes..... but they have to rep each other about 40 times to equal the points you get if *I* rep you...........  :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> (repped mate btw...... :lol: )


i can vouch for that!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Rams you are aware that part of the initiation rites is to be bummed by me? Drop 'em, plastic boy.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Rams you are aware that part of the initiation rites is to be bummed by me? Drop 'em, plastic boy.


He probably bribed a mod to make him Gold for this very reason!! The little tart!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl.... is tough knowing when its appropriate to reward them hey? :lol:


How did i miss that must be since this thread is like 5 pages back in general section :whistling:

My rep power can bring back the dead :cool2:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Rams you are aware that part of the initiation rites is to be bummed by me? Drop 'em, plastic boy.


If you were meaning that i must be bummed to a pulp before joining golds just remember darren..

you are a true strong fukcer but i can run wayyyyyyyyy faster than you big man :lol: 

Or mayb you were just tryin to bum rs in wich case crack on :tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

leafman said:


> Or mayb you were just tryin to bum rs in wich case crack on :tongue:


Thats pretty much it, he's been after my hot a$$ for a while now lol, I am glad I dont train in the same gym as him, I bet he'd be like Kato, jumping out when least expected to give me a hard ferocious bumming, then disappearing again leaving me dripping and bewildered :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dripping and bewildered, but not complaining. Moaning a little, not complaining.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

When does Mak turn gold?

He promised to hang himself when he does :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well thought I would revive this thread...been a while since I have seen it on the first page and those bronze and silver threads have yet to die off...  So whats cooking goldie's?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

offo said:


> Well thought I would revive this thread...been a while since I have seen it on the first page and those bronze and silver threads have yet to die off...  So whats cooking goldie's?


Um... So the threads like been "revived" for a while now...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah tall but i have not seen it on page 1 for weeks i havent been online as often that may be the reason...but compared to the other members thread this a pretty small one to be honest :S


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

offo said:


> yeah tall but i have not seen it on page 1 for weeks i havent been online as often that may be the reason...but compared to the other members thread this a pretty small one to be honest :S


Thats because Gold Member's are to busy being Golden and some would rather spend their time helping others...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ITS OK, NO NEED TO WORRY ANYMORE, IM HERE NOW, ITS GOING TO BE OK mwahahaha

hehehe whoop whoop me likes all things gold :thumb:

xx


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Ok post 1,002 I hit gold lol! What an odd number! mmm... Feels good ! Dang!!


Damm! 2 more posts.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

So i should be gold now?

1002 posts.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> So i should be gold now?
> 
> 1002 posts.


I think its a combo of post reps and time on board...but I could be wrong...happens every once in awhile...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

who dug up this old but worthy thread??


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm a gold member now


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Howiieee said:


> I'm a gold member now


now get back to bronze!! :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Howe said:


> I'm a gold member now


Likewise


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Woot Woot GOLD MEDAL!!






:beer:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a gold member. A Tasty gold member. Read my name for details.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bit of a random old thread resurrection, but I've become a gold member this week so just wanted to drop in!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

oh hello Goldmembers


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> oh hello Goldmembers


Gold Members Thread = FAIL :laugh:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

GymMad said:


> Gold Members Thread = FAIL :laugh:


Go away you dirty silver scummer!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

:ban:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello im here too  lol god help us all pmsl


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

am i too late?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jesus looking at some of the members on here that are gone !!


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

grave digger.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I am now a gold member yeah boy!!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

HIJACKED!!!!!!


----------

